# LAGG protocol is different on both side



## nazari (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I created a LAGG interface and use LACP laggproto on one FreeBSD 9.2 and  a LAGG interface and use Failover laggproto on other FreeBSD 9.2 .

I was expecting not to communicate between the two systems.
Because the protocol is different on both side. 

Thank you for all of your comments and ideas...


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 12, 2015)

Speaking from my experience with LACP in general, it negotiates with the other side to aggregate the connection.  I'm speaking from my Cisco experience as I haven't had to set up LACP on FreeBSD just yet.  I would recommend either looking in the man pages or searching if there is a FreeBSD equivalent to what "show etherchannel summary" shows on a Cisco.  That would confirm that it wasn't able to actively negotiate with the other side.


----------

